# Shipping personal effects (spec DVDs) to Dubai



## antropocentricus (Dec 25, 2008)

Hi there,

I am moving over to the UAE (Dubai) shortly and was wondering and the policies about shipping DVDs. I understand that nothing offensive to the Islamic religion, however, for example, I have the full James Bond collection. Those DVDs have a bit of sexual innuendo and violence. Would they be OK?

How strict are they in checking DVDs?

Would it be safer to bring the DVDs with us on the flight?

Thanks!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

antropocentricus said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am moving over to the UAE (Dubai) shortly and was wondering and the policies about shipping DVDs. I understand that nothing offensive to the Islamic religion, however, for example, I have the full James Bond collection. Those DVDs have a bit of sexual innuendo and violence. Would they be OK?
> 
> ...


It would be a very very grumpy customs official who would confiscate films like that. I'd say you'd be safe shipping them.

Hope you have a safe trip


----------



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi,
as Crazy said...that should be no problem. I shipped over a large part of my collection, roughly 500 DVD's incl. Bond etc., War Movies, Comedies etc. and
it was no problem. Even BenHur etc you can buy here these days...
just leave out the really "adult" stuff and religious stuff and you'll be fine

enjoy and have a safe trip
Lenochka


----------



## carlos carlos (Dec 29, 2008)

antropocentricus said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am moving over to the UAE (Dubai) shortly and was wondering and the policies about shipping DVDs. I understand that nothing offensive to the Islamic religion, however, for example, I have the full James Bond collection. Those DVDs have a bit of sexual innuendo and violence. Would they be OK?
> 
> ...


In my experience, the moving company I used they warned me that DVD / CD packed inside containers has to be listed on the packing lists. Therefore, very high chance boxes will be opened for inspection at the custom and will caused possible delay of delivery to final destination.


----------



## grasshopper (Aug 12, 2008)

On my way back into Dubai a couple of days ago, I saw customs quizzing a Filipino family on a bunch of DVDs that they were carrying through the airport.

I think it's more likely that you'll get questions if you carry DVDs on the plane than you would if you had them shipped with all your other possessions.


----------



## maryos (May 30, 2008)

I carried most of my dvds with me on the plane (I decanted them into those small, zipped pouches). I was more willing to be stopped than to risk losing them or their being damaged in my shipment. As it happens, I was not stopped.

The customs do seem to have carried out a fairly thorough investigation of my shipment, which did include a few dvds, also books and lots of papers. Nothing was damaged and nothing confiscated (papers not put back into files carefully was the worst that happened) - but the processing costs did come to about 300 dhs.

If you do decide to ship media, then a detailed inventory might help, as this was my second shipment: the first time I provided a very detailed list stuck to each box containing media items and there was subsequently much less sign of inspection. Of course, it could just be random...

Good Luck with the move!


----------

